# Gmail



## Reformingstudent (Jan 17, 2005)

Has anyone else who has a Gmail account been having trouble inviting others to join? I have been trying to send an invite to someone in another forum but she is not getting it in her yahoo mail or the other email address she gave me.
Not sure if the problem is with Yahoo or Gmail. Have already tried sending her three invites already but none have got through so far. Any ideas?

Thanks.



Tom


----------



## voided user1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes!! Evil human nature at work. These other email sources are jealous of Google. so they block Gmail as junk. MSN auto routes it to junk mail.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes. Check the junk/spam folder. That is what happened to me when I sent my wife an invite.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 17, 2005)

And another problem from that is that it counts as an invite sent out. It gets sent and discounted from your number of invites left, but it doesn't reach the intended recipient. This happened to me, when I had only four left once, so I had only three left and had in effect invited no one. But then after I sent out the next one I had six again. Go figure. 

As of now I have four left, I think. So, Tom, if the invites are not in the Junk folder (some get deleted on a frequent basis), I have one or two left to send to your wife's Junk folder. 

I would second Jon's and Fred's assessment. After I got _g.mail_ my megs in _hotmail_ jumped to 250 megs, up from just 2. So there must be something of a fight going one there.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> And another problem from that is that it counts as an invite sent out. It gets sent and discounted from your number of invites left, but it doesn't reach the intended recipient. This happened to me, when I had only four left once, so I had only three left and had in effect invited no one. But then after I sent out the next one I had six again. Go figure.
> 
> As of now I have four left, I think. So, Tom, if the invites are not in the Junk folder (some get deleted on a frequent basis), I have one or two left to send to your wife's Junk folder.
> ...



Yeah, this is a big war. Yahoo has 250MB, Hotmail 250MB and GMail 1GB. All suuport attachments up to 10MB.

Do what I do: I have all three. I just use the EXACT same username "fredtgreco" (unique enough for all) and then I use the accounts for different things: Yahoo is my main account, MSN (I actually got a Hotmail account that is msn.com, don't ask me how) for business, and Gmail for most web functions, like the board.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks every one. I'll tell her to check her junkmail folder to see if the invite might be there. 

Love Gmail. Thanks again Fred. 



Tom


----------

